# "Mods" explained - how to pick what you need.



## Alex

*"Mods" explained - how to pick what you need. *
Posted by Bombies on October 12, 2015


If you’re new to the vaping community, you might be confused by all these different power delivering devices of varying shape and size. Some are massive boxes, some are thick tubes, some are little pens, and some are the size of a regular cigarette. What’s the difference? What’s the right choice? It’s certainly overwhelming if you’re coming at it from a spot of little knowledge on the topic. It certainly doesn’t help that there are new devices out nearly every week. Fortunately, we can categorize these devices - called “mods” - to make things easier.

“But, why is it called a mod?”

Good question, reader. It’s a term derived from the word “modification”. Back when vaping was still largely unheard of, if you wanted more power and performance from your device - you needed to make your own. Usually, people made these out of modified flashlight tubes. Generally speaking, these mods were nothing more than a simple circuit containing a battery, a switch, and a connection for the atomizer. No chip set regulating power or preventing user error. But, they did the job - and the term “mod” stuck itself into the vaping lexicon.

*Breaking it down: the two types of mod*

Broadly speaking, there are two types of mod: mechanical, and regulated. There are a number of sub-categories, but by and large you can categorize a mod by whether or not there is a chip inside that controls the power output. A mechanical mod is like those original mods - a simple circuit connecting the battery (or batteries) to the atomizer, with no major circuitry aside from a switch to complete the connection. These mods provide no protection to the user in terms of battery safety; it is entirely in the hands of the user to build coils within a safe resistance limit, ensure that their batteries are capable of handling the loads they require, and ensure that their builds are not shorting out. Regulated devices, from simple pens up to high powered boxes, offer a range of protections and even control over power output that mechanical mods can’t normally offer.

Regulated devices, the other option, have more complex inner workings that regulate the power being delivered to the atomizer and provide protections to the user from shorts, over-draining batteries, and excessive power draw (exceeding the amp load your battery is capable of handling). Regulated devices range from simple pen-style mods to larger box shaped mods that can deliver a ton of power.

*Mech Mods*

With mech mods, there are two common form factors, tubes, or boxes. Let’s take a look at how these work.


Tube Mech - A tube-shaped mechanical mod is dead-simple. It’s a battery-sized tube of metal, with a point at the top for the battery’s positive terminal to touch, and a switch at the bottom for the battery’s negative terminal to touch when the switch is thrown to the “on” position, completing the circuit. There is a caveat here - there is a type of tube mech called a “hybrid” which eliminates a positive pin on the mod itself, allowing the atomizer’s positive pin to connect directly to the battery’s positive terminal. This is to help eliminate a thing called “voltage drop” which occurs due to latent resistance across the circuit that is the mod. Hybrid mods require an extra step of caution from users as atomizers with spring-loaded positive pins, or with positive pins that sit flush with the 510 threading are liable to short on the battery.
Box Mech - A mechanical box mod is a bit more complex - it utilizes a “sled’ of batteries wired to the 510 connector to deliver power to the atomizer. Typically these mods have what’s called a MOSFET chip in them, a simple chip which bears the amp load being drawn from the batteries in order to prevent the switch from frying (In plain English, the fire button on the mod enables the chip to allow electricity to flow through it, instead of electricity flowing through the power switch itself). Box mods can offer either higher voltage output in the form of a series mod, or more battery life in the form of a parallel mod (read up on battery configurations here [opens in a new tab]).
 If you’re going to use a mechanical mod, you are expected to learn about the relationship between ohms, volts, watts, and amps. You’re expected to know when you have a short, when your batteries need to be charged and discarded, and what your safe build limits are. Luckily, you can get similar or better performance from regulated mods these days. The main selling points of mechanical mods are size, and durability. There are no chips to break in a tube mod, you can drop it and it can still work (provided you don’t destroy the buttons or threading). Regulated mods are much less durable, by comparison.

*Regulated Mods*

Regulated mods come in all shapes and sizes, and range in functionality from simple short-circuit protection, to full blown power control and even temperature control. They offer consistent performance and a level of user protection that mechanical mods don’t have, making vaping safer and more accessible. There are three classes of regulated mods, and several “sub classes,” so let’s take a look at them.

*Cigalike*

Cigalikes are either disposable, or refillable cigarette-sized vapes. They offer conveniently small sizes, trading battery life and liquid capacity for their size. These generally have very little user control, but offer some simple battery protections. Most of us started with a cigalike, and they’re good enough at what they do.



*Pens, or “E-Gos”*

Pens, E-Gos, whatever you may call them - these are the starter setup that most people have used. They’re small, about the size of a sharpie, and that’s their selling point. The most control you get out of one of these is the ability to control the voltage output of the battery, increasing flavor and vapor. They are dead simple, which is great for those who don’t want to be bothered with learning about watts and how they affect your vape - they’re cheap, easy, and portable.

*SubOhm tubes*

These are a newer class of mod in the regulated scene, like a heavily modified pen. They are larger, but offer significantly more power and can fire below 1.0 ohms. They’re somewhat more portable than boxes in terms of size, and can offer a sleek look with a 22mm tank or RDA on top. They’re for the person who kinda wants a mech, but doesn’t want to worry about batteries and lack of protection.

*Box Mods*

This is where things get more complicated. Box mods have a huge number of variations in terms of power output, feature sets, battery configuration, size, you name it. Let’s take a look at some of these features, since it’s almost impossible to categorize box mods in broad strokes.

*Wattage Control*

Almost all box mods these days offer wattage control. You simply set the wattage output you want, and the mod calculates the necessary voltage output for your atomizer’s resistance. This lets you fine tune your settings for a “perfect vape”. There is no set wattage that is definitively “the best”, so it stands to reason the users should be able to fine tune their experience until they find their preferred setting.

*Temperature Control*

Temperature control is an interesting and new development in regulated mods. Temperature control utilizes low resistance wire which changes resistance as it heats up. By comparing the change in resistance from room temperature, the mod is able to determine (roughly) what the temperature of the coil is and prevent it from exceeding that point. This means that the user can avoid dry and burnt hits.

*Power range*

Power range, in the same vein as Wattage Control, refers to the exact range to which the mod in question can deliver power to your atomizer. This can be as high as 200 watts, or as low as 20. What’s right for you all depends on intended use and preference, though the general consensus seems to be that 50 watts is plenty for a beginner, as the atomizers they are likely to use won’t be able to handle any more power than that.

*What mod should I choose?*

That really depends on what you need, and what sacrifices you’re willing to make (in terms of time, size, and power). If you’re looking for a high powered mod, but don’t want a box - you’re gonna have to learn about battery safety, ohm’s law and amp draw - everything you’ll need to make sure you don’t overload your batteries on a mechanical mod. If you’re fine with a box, but don’t want it to be too large - you’re gonna be sacrificing some power. Most small box mods go to about 50 watts, with some topping 75 watts. If you want 100+ watts, you’re gonna be giving up your small size in exchange for that extra wattage. Furthermore, if you don’t need a lot of power, and you don’t want to learn about the intricacies of battery safety, you’re gonna want to look towards the low-powered pen style mods. If all this wall-of-text stuff is confusing, that’s ok. We’ve drawn up a little flow-chart to help.







Thanks for reading the blog! If you haven't already, check out our other two posts, Our five favorite atomizers, and how to build an RDA. If you want to reach out to us and chat about our posts, or anything else, check out our facebook group! (opens in new tab/window) 

source: http://www.bombies.com/blog/mods-explained-how-to-pick-what-you-need-/

Reactions: Like 16 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 4


----------



## Neal

Excellent article, thanks so much for posting. One thing the article does not cover is how many mods do you actually need? If you guys are anything like me the answer would be at least one more than you already have...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz

I think that post should be made a sticky for the newbies

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Neal said:


> Excellent article, thanks so much for posting. One thing the article does not cover is how many mods do you actually need? If you guys are anything like me the answer would be at least one more than you already have...



Very good point @Neal and glad you brought this up

*I think everyone should at least have two fully functional devices (mods and atties) - for backup purposes.*
If something goes wrong with one device, you have a backup until you can get things fixed or replaced.

More than two devices in my view is more for having different flavours on tap - or to have different styles of vaping available. I.e. light and easy mouth to lung versus big power lung hits.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## argief

My 2c, what would really help with the confusion is some examples of MODs/PENs that are good value for money? I flow chart at the bottom should contain more options. I found it really confusing in the beginning... You decide you want a device. Ok, low power. Then you have to troll through a bunch of sites and not know exactly what you are searching for? 

(Available Locally)
+-R700
ie PEN styles: EGo One
Tube MODs: Innokin iTaste
Box MODs: High power:eLeaf iStick 100w Low Power (aka MINI): Kangertech Subox, Koopor MINI, EVIC VTC MINI

R1000+
Mech MODS: ??? TUBE: BOX: REO

The above is just a starting point, but at least something to type into Google!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casper

argief said:


> My 2c, what would really help with the confusion is some examples of MODs/PENs that are good value for money? I flow chart at the bottom should contain more options. I found it really confusing in the beginning... You decide you want a device. Ok, low power. Then you have to troll through a bunch of sites and not know exactly what you are searching for?
> 
> (Available Locally)
> +-R700
> ie PEN styles: EGo One
> Tube MODs: Innokin iTaste
> Box MODs: High power:eLeaf iStick 100w Low Power (aka MINI): Kangertech Subox, Koopor MINI, EVIC VTC MINI
> 
> R1000+
> Mech MODS: ??? TUBE: BOX: REO
> 
> The above is just a starting point, but at least something to type into Google!




I agree Argief.

If you decide you're gonna start vaping, it is very difficult indeed to get your head around exactly what is the difference between all of these different products. I think that maybe that is the reason why most people just goes out, and buy a Twisp. But, having said that, I also agree that the Twisp Clearo products are not in any way, shape, or form the best available out there, but it does offer a good experience to someone that tried a Chinese P.o.s esig!


----------



## Tom. F

Casper said:


> I agree Argief.
> 
> If you decide you're gonna start vaping, it is very difficult indeed to get your head around exactly what is the difference between all of these different products. I think that maybe that is the reason why most people just goes out, and buy a Twisp. But, having said that, I also agree that the Twisp Clearo products are not in any way, shape, or form the best available out there, but it does offer a good experience to someone that tried a Chinese P.o.s esig!



I think most people who buy a twisp do so not because they are intimidated by the plethora of other devices available to us nowadays but rather because they just dont know others exist. Twisp has branded themselves very well, to the point that most of the public don't know the term vaping but rather twisping. It irks me to even type that word. From my experience, most people are fascinated by vaping and are keen to learn. They just don't know that there is more to vaping than "twisping". The more vaping grows in SA the more exposure it will receive from the general public. With this comes along a greater (un)common knowlege. As the great Julius Malema once said: "The holiday for Twisp in South AFrica is over". They know this and that is why they are scrambling to try monopolise the market before the twisp hits the fan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Tom. F said:


> I think most people who buy a twisp do so not because they are intimidated by the plethora of other devices available to us nowadays but rather because they just dont know others exist. Twisp has branded themselves very well, to the point that most of the public don't know the term vaping but rather twisping. It irks me to even type that word. From my experience, most people are fascinated by vaping and are keen to learn. They just don't know that there is more to vaping than "twisping". The more vaping grows in SA the more exposure it will receive from the general public. With this comes along a greater (un)common knowlege. As the great Julius Malema once said: "The holiday for Twisp in South AFrica is over". They know this and that is why they are scrambling to try monopolise the market before the twisp hits the fan.



This is such an important point.
Had it not been for this forums' Kangertech Beginners thread I would have still been on my solo or back to the stinkies because this stuff *is* very intimidating from the outside (for those bothered to look further than twisp). I'm still slightly weary of moving away from my subox kit on account of compatibility and options etc that I just don't know re mods.


----------



## Puff Daddy

Just a word on mech mods

Make sure you know how the battery is grounded, because if you have a conductive body "mod" and it is grounded to it, you could fire your mod in your pocket (with a key touching the atty and the mod) creating a "bomb".


----------



## chamberlane

Ask yourself though: do you really want vaping to become mainstream?

I'm not saying I support misinformation, that would be ridiculous, and anyone who is genuinely interested should have proper gear, but as vaping becomes more common, so will the standards and regulations surrounding it become instituted. Which won't affect me personally but anyway.

I've watched the scene evolve since like 2010 (not trying to sound cool, there are other SA vapers who started around that time), and it's growing at a crazy crazy rate.

The more regular folks who start, the more chance there is that they'll ruin it for the rest of us. I don't think I've ever vaped in front of another person other than friends or family, yet nowadays I see people chucking clouds while walking around at a shopping centre.

Just my two cents. It concerns me. But obviously you can't simply halt a lucrative market. Gonna be interesting times, the next couple of years.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## moolies86

Thank you @Alex definitely a must read for a newbie like me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Great thread @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cerberus

Great idea @Riaz.

Thanks for posting a great thread @Alex. As a newbie this is the stuff we look for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jordache

Thanks for the post @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh

Good post thumbs up ! 

And i have to agree with earlier comments regarding Twisp : I Started with a Clearo around 3 years ago and Twisp was essentially all i knew i even went onto a Aero around 6 months ago and only then because i needed stronger coils (0.5ohm) to try avoid leaking did my eyes get opened to the full scale of Vaping in SA. After changing to a Eleaf Ijust S recently and from what i have learnt thus far and from this thread i may be watching the for sale section to move up to a box mod with basic wattage settings as the next step. Also need to venture into DIY liquids eventually as it can get heavy on the pocket 

Glad i found this forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xRuan

Awesome post. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ar53n1c

Great thread! some good info here, thanks!


----------



## boxerulez

Every day I find something NEW and Informative on this site.

Loving every second here...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Piratical Cookie

Calvinh said:


> Good post thumbs up !
> 
> And i have to agree with earlier comments regarding Twisp : I Started with a Clearo around 3 years ago and Twisp was essentially all i knew i even went onto a Aero around 6 months ago and only then because i needed stronger coils (0.5ohm) to try avoid leaking did my eyes get opened to the full scale of Vaping in SA. After changing to a Eleaf Ijust S recently and from what i have learnt thus far and from this thread i may be watching the for sale section to move up to a box mod with basic wattage settings as the next step. Also need to venture into DIY liquids eventually as it can get heavy on the pocket
> 
> Glad i found this forum!



I couldn't agree more. Already trolling and inquiring on some box mods. From what I understand - variable wattage and power outputs are a must when dabbling with DIY juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz

great info to understand better 

anyone can recommend a decent pocket mod ? or a good top of the range pen ?

i need something on the go that would last a full day of battery and liquid without any leaking, 2ml on the vape pen 22 is not good enough

dont want leakage bla bla, my office is a bakkie and a step ladder so just need something simple and easy


----------



## Roodt

Faraaz said:


> great info to understand better
> 
> anyone can recommend a decent pocket mod ? or a good top of the range pen ?
> 
> i need something on the go that would last a full day of battery and liquid without any leaking, 2ml on the vape pen 22 is not good enough
> 
> dont want leakage bla bla, my office is a bakkie and a step ladder so just need something simple and easy



The smok stick v8 seems a good "pen" option witha 3000MaH battery. 

Pocket friendly box kits you should be looking at the vaporesso tarot nano or the smok AL85 kit. I would recommend the AL85, its a nice pocket size, fits atomizers from 22mm al the way up to 25mm and has the option to replace the battery through the day should the need arise. 

I recently purchased a AL85 myself, and find it to be a good all round on the go option, robust design, easy menu functionality and very ergonomicall in hand.


----------



## Mahir

Ecigssa is probably the best and most informative forum in SA. Everyone is willing to help and share knowledge. Really appreciate the vape fam!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Perhaps these will also be useful to new vapers.. and perhaps to some not so new vapers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Jane808

Alex said:


> *"Mods" explained - how to pick what you need. *
> Posted by Bombies on October 12, 2015
> 
> 
> If you’re new to the vaping community, you might be confused by all these different power delivering devices of varying shape and size. Some are massive boxes, some are thick tubes, some are little pens, and some are the size of a regular cigarette. What’s the difference? What’s the right choice? It’s certainly overwhelming if you’re coming at it from a spot of little knowledge on the topic. It certainly doesn’t help that there are new devices out nearly every week. Fortunately, we can categorize these devices - called “mods” - to make things easier.
> 
> “But, why is it called a mod?”
> 
> Good question, reader. It’s a term derived from the word “modification”. Back when vaping was still largely unheard of, if you wanted more power and performance from your device - you needed to make your own. Usually, people made these out of modified flashlight tubes. Generally speaking, these mods were nothing more than a simple circuit containing a battery, a switch, and a connection for the atomizer. No chip set regulating power or preventing user error. But, they did the job - and the term “mod” stuck itself into the vaping lexicon.
> 
> *Breaking it down: the two types of mod*
> 
> Broadly speaking, there are two types of mod: mechanical, and regulated. There are a number of sub-categories, but by and large you can categorize a mod by whether or not there is a chip inside that controls the power output. A mechanical mod is like those original mods - a simple circuit connecting the battery (or batteries) to the atomizer, with no major circuitry aside from a switch to complete the connection. These mods provide no protection to the user in terms of battery safety; it is entirely in the hands of the user to build coils within a safe resistance limit, ensure that their batteries are capable of handling the loads they require, and ensure that their builds are not shorting out. Regulated devices, from simple pens up to high powered boxes, offer a range of protections and even control over power output that mechanical mods can’t normally offer.
> 
> Regulated devices, the other option, have more complex inner workings that regulate the power being delivered to the atomizer and provide protections to the user from shorts, over-draining batteries, and excessive power draw (exceeding the amp load your battery is capable of handling). Regulated devices range from simple pen-style mods to larger box shaped mods that can deliver a ton of power.
> 
> *Mech Mods*
> 
> With mech mods, there are two common form factors, tubes, or boxes. Let’s take a look at how these work.
> 
> 
> Tube Mech - A tube-shaped mechanical mod is dead-simple. It’s a battery-sized tube of metal, with a point at the top for the battery’s positive terminal to touch, and a switch at the bottom for the battery’s negative terminal to touch when the switch is thrown to the “on” position, completing the circuit. There is a caveat here - there is a type of tube mech called a “hybrid” which eliminates a positive pin on the mod itself, allowing the atomizer’s positive pin to connect directly to the battery’s positive terminal. This is to help eliminate a thing called “voltage drop” which occurs due to latent resistance across the circuit that is the mod. Hybrid mods require an extra step of caution from users as atomizers with spring-loaded positive pins, or with positive pins that sit flush with the 510 threading are liable to short on the battery.
> Box Mech - A mechanical box mod is a bit more complex - it utilizes a “sled’ of batteries wired to the 510 connector to deliver power to the atomizer. Typically these mods have what’s called a MOSFET chip in them, a simple chip which bears the amp load being drawn from the batteries in order to prevent the switch from frying (In plain English, the fire button on the mod enables the chip to allow electricity to flow through it, instead of electricity flowing through the power switch itself). Box mods can offer either higher voltage output in the form of a series mod, or more battery life in the form of a parallel mod (read up on battery configurations here [opens in a new tab]).
> If you’re going to use a mechanical mod, you are expected to learn about the relationship between ohms, volts, watts, and amps. You’re expected to know when you have a short, when your batteries need to be charged and discarded, and what your safe build limits are. Luckily, you can get similar or better performance from regulated mods these days. The main selling points of mechanical mods are size, and durability. There are no chips to break in a tube mod, you can drop it and it can still work (provided you don’t destroy the buttons or threading). Regulated mods are much less durable, by comparison.
> 
> *Regulated Mods*
> 
> Regulated mods come in all shapes and sizes, and range in functionality from simple short-circuit protection, to full blown power control and even temperature control. They offer consistent performance and a level of user protection that mechanical mods don’t have, making vaping safer and more accessible. There are three classes of regulated mods, and several “sub classes,” so let’s take a look at them.
> 
> *Cigalike*
> 
> Cigalikes are either disposable, or refillable cigarette-sized vapes. They offer conveniently small sizes, trading battery life and liquid capacity for their size. These generally have very little user control, but offer some simple battery protections. Most of us started with a cigalike, and they’re good enough at what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> *Pens, or “E-Gos”*
> 
> Pens, E-Gos, whatever you may call them - these are the starter setup that most people have used. They’re small, about the size of a sharpie, and that’s their selling point. The most control you get out of one of these is the ability to control the voltage output of the battery, increasing flavor and vapor. They are dead simple, which is great for those who don’t want to be bothered with learning about watts and how they affect your vape - they’re cheap, easy, and portable.
> 
> *SubOhm tubes*
> 
> These are a newer class of mod in the regulated scene, like a heavily modified pen. They are larger, but offer significantly more power and can fire below 1.0 ohms. They’re somewhat more portable than boxes in terms of size, and can offer a sleek look with a 22mm tank or RDA on top. They’re for the person who kinda wants a mech, but doesn’t want to worry about batteries and lack of protection.
> 
> *Box Mods*
> 
> This is where things get more complicated. Box mods have a huge number of variations in terms of power output, feature sets, battery configuration, size, you name it. Let’s take a look at some of these features, since it’s almost impossible to categorize box mods in broad strokes.
> 
> *Wattage Control*
> 
> Almost all box mods these days offer wattage control. You simply set the wattage output you want, and the mod calculates the necessary voltage output for your atomizer’s resistance. This lets you fine tune your settings for a “perfect vape”. There is no set wattage that is definitively “the best”, so it stands to reason the users should be able to fine tune their experience until they find their preferred setting.
> 
> *Temperature Control*
> 
> Temperature control is an interesting and new development in regulated mods. Temperature control utilizes low resistance wire which changes resistance as it heats up. By comparing the change in resistance from room temperature, the mod is able to determine (roughly) what the temperature of the coil is and prevent it from exceeding that point. This means that the user can avoid dry and burnt hits.
> 
> *Power range*
> 
> Power range, in the same vein as Wattage Control, refers to the exact range to which the mod in question can deliver power to your atomizer. This can be as high as 200 watts, or as low as 20. What’s right for you all depends on intended use and preference, though the general consensus seems to be that 50 watts is plenty for a beginner, as the atomizers they are likely to use won’t be able to handle any more power than that.
> 
> *What mod should I choose?*
> 
> That really depends on what you need, and what sacrifices you’re willing to make (in terms of time, size, and power). If you’re looking for a high powered mod, but don’t want a box - you’re gonna have to learn about battery safety, ohm’s law and amp draw - everything you’ll need to make sure you don’t overload your batteries on a mechanical mod. If you’re fine with a box, but don’t want it to be too large - you’re gonna be sacrificing some power. Most small box mods go to about 50 watts, with some topping 75 watts. If you want 100+ watts, you’re gonna be giving up your small size in exchange for that extra wattage. Furthermore, if you don’t need a lot of power, and you don’t want to learn about the intricacies of battery safety, you’re gonna want to look towards the low-powered pen style mods. If all this wall-of-text stuff is confusing, that’s ok. We’ve drawn up a little flow-chart to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading the blog! If you haven't already, check out our other two posts, Our five favorite atomizers, and how to build an RDA. If you want to reach out to us and chat about our posts, or anything else, check out our facebook group! (opens in new tab/window)
> 
> source: http://www.bombies.com/blog/mods-explained-how-to-pick-what-you-need-/



Thanks a lot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

chamberlane said:


> nowadays I see people chucking clouds while walking around at a shopping centre.


...and that is where the trouble is going to start , it took me a month just to convince my boss vaping is NOT smoking but in the end we all get classified as smokers .If we use common sense and vape in ''smoking areas '' imho I think we will get less hassle and harassment ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## PyroSolutions

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Perhaps these will also be useful to new vapers.. and perhaps to some not so new vapers
> 
> View attachment 99388
> 
> 
> View attachment 99389
> 
> 
> View attachment 99390
> 
> 
> View attachment 99391
> 
> 
> View attachment 99392
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99393



Wow! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

